# Wet eye?



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

One of my bucks, Tovarish, has a very wet (watering?) eye. The fluid is clear and watery. There is no obvious injury, no squinting, swelling, redness, irritation, crust or hair loss. It's just making the fur around it wet. It looked this way for a few days, then cleared up on its own. I put him with a doe, but now the eye wetness is back in just the same one same eye. The doe's eyes are fine. I haven't changed his bedding or anything else in his environment and he's over a year old (born at my house) so I don't think it could be an allergic reaction. Should I be worried? Is there anything I can do about it? It doesn't seem to be bothering him.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

sounds to me as though something is causing irritation to the eye, which may be just dust or a very small hair that has stuck to the eyelid.

The mouse is doing a natural thing to cleanse the eye of foreign objects so as no apparent swelling there is nothing to worry about.

A 2 person job in flushing the eye with a dilute saline solution may help in dislodging the irritant. This procedure does need to be done by someone with experience as one needs to get the saline solution into the areas that are normally covered by the eyelid, which is probably where the irritant is lodged.


----------

